

Facebook Buys Secure Server Technology Provider PrivateCore - sweis
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/facebook-buys-secure-server-technology-provider-privatecore/

======
rdl
Wow, congratulations! Super exciting given that a PCIe card for doing memory
attacks for $30, only mitigated by PrivateCore right now, is being launched at
Defcon.

[http://www.nsaplayset.org/slotscreamer](http://www.nsaplayset.org/slotscreamer)
(Joe Fitz)

~~~
sweis
I think Joe Fitz is working on some malicious active memory prototypes as
well. Could be very interesting and scary.

------
gonzo
Maybe they'll open source it.

